# Flat Rock Scorpions



## Dark (Jan 11, 2004)

I am getting a flat rock scorpion. Is the venom from a flat rock any worse than an Emps or a desert hairy scorp. I have handled a flat rock at the pet shop and I thought it was dead but it then ran off my hand. Is this going to always happen if I handle my scorps, or can I put my hand in their path to slow them down without being stung? They have 10 flat rock scorpions in a tank. The sizes of the scorps are from 1 inch to 2 inches no adults. Should I take a really small flat rock scorpion or a bigger size scorpion? Is $20.00 a good price? How big should the tank I put it in be? Is it that much harder to take care of flat rock then it to take care of the emps, the asian forest scorps,or the Desert hairys? If you have any pictures of a flat rock scorpion please post it. Please Answer. thanx


From 
Eric


----------



## Silver.x (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkpredator3 _
> *I am getting a flat rock scorpion. Is the venom from a flat rock any worse than an Emps or a desert hairy scorp. I have handled a flat rock at the pet shop and I thought it was dead but it then ran off my hand. Is this going to always happen if I handle my scorps, or can I put my hand in their path to slow them down without being stung? They have 10 flat rock scorpions in a tank. The sizes of the scorps are from 1 inch to 2 inches no adults. Should I take a really small flat rock scorpion or a bigger size scorpion? Is $20.00 a good price? How big should the tank I put it in be? Is it that much harder to take care of flat rock then it to take care of the emps, the asian forest scorps,or the Desert hairys? If you have any pictures of a flat rock scorpion please post it. Please Answer. thanx
> 
> 
> ...


The venom of a flatrock is less than that of a desert hairy's and also the emperor. Chances are they won't sting you either, rather they'll pinch the hell out of you if you give them the chance.    $20.00 is a decent price for these, and the tank you should house them in should be 5-10 gallons. Generally they are easy to care for, need about 60% humidity and 80's temperature. Make sure there are some flatrocks in there stacked up for them to hide under, hence flatrock scorpion.


----------



## Dark (Jan 11, 2004)

I got the flat rock scorpion today.. It is 2 inches long, not incuding the tail. I think it is a female. It is very doscile. I have it in a 5 gallen tank. There is sand in the tank and a rock or two in the tank for it to hide. It has nothing wrong with it. If anyone has pictures of the flat rocks habitat please post the picture.



from
Eric


----------



## Silver.x (Jan 11, 2004)

I do not have a picture but something you can do is put in the flat, smooth rocks, as I previously stated and a sand soil mix. Here is an example of nocturnal's set up http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...6&perpage=15&highlight=flat rock&pagenumber=8
It is pretty cool. 

SaIiLdVaEnR


----------



## sunnymarcie (Jan 12, 2004)

I just bought 2 of these at the show this weekend
For only $10 (US)

I am working on their tank.

They are suppose to get up to 8 inches long

No pictures yet, but I will get some soon


----------



## Kugellager (Jan 12, 2004)

Flatrocks have just about the weakest venom of any scorpion out there...lower than just about anything you would find on the market.

John
];')


----------



## Venom (Jan 12, 2004)

If you look at the the LD50 table sticky at the top of this page, you'll find that flatrock venom is about 300 - 400 times _weaker_ than common honeybee venom. So unless you're allergic, there is no real reason for concern with this species.


----------



## Dark (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Todays date is 1/17/04 . 
1/17/04   1/17/04   1/17/04    1/17/04   1/17/04    1/17/04 .

4:20 PM 
4:20 PM





From 
Eric


----------



## Navaros (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkpredator3 _
> *Thanks for the info. Todays date is 1/17/04 .
> 1/17/04   1/17/04   1/17/04    1/17/04   1/17/04    1/17/04 .
> 
> ...


:?


----------



## Dark (Jan 17, 2004)

Nothing very old post is being renewed.


----------



## Philth (Jan 17, 2004)

Here is my Flatrock Eric.  I bought this thing like two years ago cuase it looked gravid to me.  Still waiting, maybe she's just fat.


----------



## Dark (Jan 17, 2004)

She looks pregnant to me. Nice picture. 



From
Eric


----------



## Silver.x (Jan 17, 2004)

Wow, that is one huge girl.


----------



## Navaros (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice flat rock. She's huge!


----------



## larsen (Jan 18, 2004)

Here is my flatrock:


----------



## larsen (Jan 18, 2004)

One more:


----------



## Eurypterid (Jan 18, 2004)

Jeez! Do you have a "WIDE LOAD" sticker for that thing?

Gary


----------



## Dark (Jan 18, 2004)

WOW.. That thing is huge. 




From
Eric


----------



## Venom (Jan 18, 2004)

Yikes that is one BIG flatrock.....or more like a FATrock ( Hadogenes _hog_lodytes )


----------



## fatbloke (Jan 18, 2004)

heres a pic of my flat rock


----------



## Navaros (Jan 18, 2004)

Haha another fat one. I can't wait to get some hadogenes!


----------



## Dark (Jan 18, 2004)

WOW. There is a nother fat scorpion. 



From
Eric


----------



## Dark (Jan 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Navaros _
> *Haha another fat one. I can't wait to get some hadogenes! *




I'm amazed how fat some of the scorpions I've seen on this post. I'm glad some people have good big healthy scorpions. Now there is a big differents between a big healthy scorpion and Fat scorpion.. Good luck helping your scorpions go on a diet.. Tell me when they explode. 



From
Eric


----------



## Richard_uk (Jan 19, 2004)

Here are my Flat rocks.

Hadogenes trogolodytes





Hadogenes bicolor?





Same under UV light.


----------



## larsen (Jan 19, 2004)

Baby flatrock


----------



## cricket54 (Jan 19, 2004)

Thats it, gotta be the scorpion for me to get. They
are just so fat. Do these guys come out and walk around
or do they stay hidden most of the time?
Sharon


----------



## Bob (Jan 19, 2004)

I am pretty sure all the green ones are Hadogenes paucidens (Olive Keeled Flat Rock Scorpion).
They probably will not release their babies unless they are kept on at least 80 tp 90 degree F substraight. Mine released 15 babies two days after I placed her on a 85 Degree F heating pad I bought at walgreens. They are about 5 to 6 weeks old now and still sleep with the mom but some are hunting at night.

Good luck.

Bob


----------



## Navaros (Jan 19, 2004)

They look like paucidens to me too. Really nice species. Hadogenes would be a great choice for you cricket.


----------



## Dark (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice scorpions. Nice and fat. They are a cool type of scorpion. I might get more of them.




From
Eric


----------



## Dark (Jan 19, 2004)

I just got a new Flat rock scorpion today.    





From
Eric


----------



## Dark (Jan 21, 2004)

I think one of my flat rocks are pregnant. 




from
Eric


----------



## Dark (Jan 22, 2004)

The one I thought was pregnant was killed and eaten by another flat rock scorpion in the tank. 


From
Eric :8o


----------



## Navaros (Jan 22, 2004)

That sucks dude, don't keep Hadogenes communally.


----------

